# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Máy Tính Xách Tay >  Một số Hậu quả nghiêm trọng của việc sử dụng mực in giả

## thienvietjsc01

Chỉ vì những lợi nhuận trước mắt mà những công ty sản xuất mực in đã sản xuất ra mực in giả với giá thành rất rẻ. Người tiêu dùng thì thấy cứ giá rẻ thì mua mà không hề để ý đến tác hại mà nó gây nên.

Tác hại của việc dùng mực in giá rẻ

Trước nhất, hậu quả thấy ngày khi bạn in ấn giấy tờ, văn bản, hợp đồng là thấy bản in kém chất lượng bị mờ, không rõ nét có kho còn in ra bản in không đúng như bản mẫu. Nếu bạn là công ty kinh doanh mà khi in cho khách hàng những văn bản đó sẽ làm cho khách hàng nghĩ công ty của bạn không chuyên nghiệp, làm mất uy tín của công ty.

Mặt khác, sử dụng mực in trôi nổi sẽ làm tắc đầu phun, ảnh hưởng đến phần cứng cũng như các linh kiện liên quan. Mặc dù máy in hiện đại, chính hãng nhưng khi bạn sử dụng mực in giả sẽ khiến tổn thất lớn cho công ty.

Tuy mực in giả tiết kiệm chi phí lúc đầu cho bạn, nhưng bản in sẽ không sắc nét, bị mờ hay sau thời gian sử dụng máy in sẽ bị trục trặc, hỏng hóc, lúc này công ty bạn phải bỏ ra chi phí gấp nhiều lần so với tiền mua mực để khắc phục lỗi.

Sử dụng mực giả không chỉ tổn thất về tiền của mà còn ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe. *Trong mực in chứa chất không tốt cho sức khỏe nếu để lâu chất này sẽ tích tụ lại ảnh hưởng xấu đến sức khỏe cũng như môi trường sống.*

----------

